

Why Silicon Valley trumps Boston (data) - jiffylu
http://venturebeat.com/2011/03/07/silicon-valley-boston/

======
joe6pack
I've lived in both for at least 3 years, and can attest that there are
wonderful resources & communities in each available to startups. So why do we
keep filling HN with these posts?

